# Public Photo Gateway



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

I had an idea about launching a website that allows any photographer to sign up with. The concept is simple:

1. Photographer signs up with site, downloads printable receipts.

2. Photographer goes to a public high-traffic vacation spot, and offers pictures of couples and families. Offers a receipt ticket to anybody who gets their pics taken.

3. Photograher goes home that evening, uploads all photos taken to site.

4. Family or couple uses receipt to locate their photo online the next day. Can order prints and possibly merchandise with pictures.

5. Repeat.

With an open system like this, that any independent photographer could join, it could easily turn into a vaca-photos network that could exist anywhere.

Do you think there's any market for this type of idea?

-Fred


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a follow-up, it's just like at an amusement park. They'll take pics and give you a receipt, you can go to any photo booth in the park and buy a print. Except in this case, it facilitates such a sale ANYWHERE you happen to be.

Ideas? Good idea? Who here would join?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 9, 2008)

How would you match the picture to a receipt?


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

That would be your job. I'd most likely write down the photonumber on my copy of each receipt. Some cameras are better for that than others.

You could just make sure to pass out receipts in numerical order.. and then match them up that way.

Anyway, that's a logistics issue that I'm certain could be worked out.


----------



## dipstick (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry for being pessimistic, but why would anyone pay for a snapshot done by a dude with a dslr and a website, when they can have their waiter or another tourist snap their picture with their own point and shoot for free?

In order to do this you need to be able to produce a shot that is way beyond what the average tourist can do themselves.

The concept is not new though.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 12, 2008)

No not new. But hey, give it a whirl. How much would you be out if it tanks? Not much really. It would be mostly leg work on your part on the front end. If it takes off, more power to you.


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 14, 2008)

A lot of people would love a great family shot print. _on a mug_, or what have you. You can offer things that the average family doesn't have- just link it to cafe press!

Anyway, I wouldn't be out anything but a few hours of coding, so I may try it.


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 29, 2008)

The receipt number is your challenge.  It has to be unique, with hundreds or thousands of photogs signing up world wide taking hundreds of photos there is the possibility of duplicates.

But hey, crack it and youre a millionaire.


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a very common thing around here... go to any night club and theres a guy taking your picture.. he gives you a ticket which links you to that club on that particular date.. then you just pick your picture out of the lot of them.
It's a great way to get some good pics while you're out without having to worry about carrying a camera around.. especially if you're not wearing clothes with big pockets... like at a club... or a beach  

Great idea, I wish you all the best!


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 29, 2008)

This is the website that does it here (in Toronto)

http://www.hype1.com/


----------

